# FreeBSD 9 and kernel config



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 25, 2011)

On FreeBSD 9 from where I must do kernel config?
From 
	
	



```
/boot/defaults/loader.conf
```
 or from 
	
	



```
/usr/src/sys/amd64/GENERIC
```
?
Seems something very similar!!!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

NEVER edit /boot/defaults/loader.conf. That said, with /boot/loader.conf you can dynamically load (or unload) devices. 

Also never edit GENERIC but make a copy and work on that. Settings in the kernel config will be used when building the kernel.

The end result will be the same. The last just uses a custom kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2011)

Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok. Solved


----------



## Crivens (Oct 28, 2011)

Another useful tip is to move the config file you use into /root/ and place a symlink into the kernel source dir. That way, when you install sources after wiping the slate clean (maybe after some merge problem or new install) you keep the file.


----------

